# Yet Another Cute Video.



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

My rats just love to be in front of the camera!

This time I filmed my rat "Baby" (who I finally named today) hoarding all the food. She always does this when I put the food in the bowl. I think its adorable. Haha, .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEn67St2N4M


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

cute, shes a cutie. I like the name.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

my rats go into their cages and get food then when free range time is they scatter it around the house


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha thats funny. What one is baby? The black or white and black one?


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Baby is the black one that hoards the food. Shes such a cutie.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

It still creeps me out (in a good way) how similar your girls are to mine! I have an agouti berk and a black capped, and her markings are sooo close to yours! But both my girls are major food hoarders.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> It still creeps me out (in a good way) how similar your girls are to mine! I have an agouti berk and a black capped, and her markings are sooo close to yours! But both my girls are major food hoarders.


Well its funny that you say that about the agouti berk, because Baby is starting to get a lot of light grey hairs coming in on her back and shes starting to look like an agouti, I didn't know if that was possible, but I guess it is.

Ill take a picture of it if I get the chance.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

So adorable 

Thats such a cute name ..Baby


----------

